# Original name for a deity



## Vicki (Jul 30, 2013)

I am trying to come up with an original name for the deity in my story. I wanted to call Him 'The Lord of Light', or 'The Light', but I have been reading some novels by one of my favorite writers, Marion Zimmer Bradley, and she uses it in the Darkover series. Any ideas? It must be something that shows great respect, trust and reverence for the god of these people.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Jul 30, 2013)

"The Lord of Light" is a fairly common title, and not just for gods.  Is light a theme you want to stick with?  Maybe something along the lines of "The Source" or "The Father" or "The Son?"  Is he perceived as a young man, or an older man, or does he have differing aspects?  Would his title change with these aspects?  Would he have more than one title?  Many gods are known by many names.


----------



## TheokinsJ (Jul 30, 2013)

'The Lord of Light' is fairly common. It has also been used in Game of Thrones and off the top of my head, probably two other book series I've read. If you want to get original names for your deities, are you meaning an original title? Or their actual name?
If you are looking for a name for your deities, no place better to look than Greek mythology. Everyone can name the main Greek Gods, but there are dozens, perhaps a hundred Greek Gods, you can use the names of the unknown ones and change them. Alternatively look to other cultures' mythologies and history to find names. As for titles, does 'The Lord of Light' have something to do with what this God does? Is he the god of fire or the sun or light? If so, change it ever so slightly, perhaps 'The Lord of fire', or 'The father of light' etc. Just change things around, anyway, hope this helped!


----------



## Gurkhal (Jul 31, 2013)

I don't think that you will be able to come up with a totally original name that isn't very esoteric. But some ideas for a light-god might be:

Keeper of the Day
Guardian of the Endless Light
He Who Illuminates the World
The Golden Watcher
The Sun Sailor


----------

